# Quick DIY CO2 question



## Jedblo (Aug 5, 2009)

I am planning on using a DIY CO2 system on my 10g tank. My question is how do I prevent the pH drop at night with this simple system? Do I just remove the hose and diffuser at night and put it back in the tank in the morning?


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

That's the only way that comes to mind. I've read of a lot of people that just let it run. I had a 20g that ran 24/7. I've never had a 10g planted tank so gassing the fish may be a problem.


----------



## spstimie (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been using DIY co2 on my 3 gallon 24/7. I was using a bamboo chopstick to diffuse for a couple weeks but it clogs easy and made my system leak. So, I put it in my hagen mini and now I have a bubble/second so I am a slightly more worried, but the fish looked fine last night. In a 10 gallon I would consider the "Tiny super efficient CO2 reactor" thread in this forum.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Jedblo said:


> I am planning on using a DIY CO2 system on my 10g tank. My question is how do I prevent the pH drop at night with this simple system? Do I just remove the hose and diffuser at night and put it back in the tank in the morning?


There are 4 ways of doing it, you named one.

The second method is having a T-joint on the delivery pipe with a control allowing you to open it at night to let the CO2 escape, and close it during the day to direct the CO2 to the tank.

The third method is using an air pump to aerate the tank at night.

The fourth method, to my knowledge only used by me, is to have a DIY CO2 system which can store the night production to augment the day-time use.


----------



## spstimie (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, I'll bite, how do you accomplish the fourth method?


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

spstimie said:


> ok, I'll bite, how do you accomplish the fourth method?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/45030-co2-madhatter-s-diy.html


----------



## spstimie (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm impressed.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

From my experience, there is no need to turn off DIY-CO2 at night, except maybe avoiding wasting gas... I used a flow control valve on mine, but found that the pressure build-up was too much for the valve to hanle and gas was leaking out anyway. 

Never had a problem with fish die off overnight, either. I just don't think DIY is capable of putting out a lethal level of gas...unless you used essabee's 3x40L jerry-can reactor! Holy crap!!


----------

